# Fixing tubeless tire with tubes?



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi, I have a set of 16x6.5-8 tires from an MTD snowblower that are in really bad shape. The snowblower itself has a few years left on it. They are tubeless, but don't hold air anymore.

Instead of spending the $100 to replace them, can I get away with spending $20 on tubes and using them instead?

If not, any suggestions on where to find some slightly used tires?

I can find new tires on eBay, of course, but they're $100, and would love to find a way to save some money.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

Here's a vid for a riding mower tire


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes.


----------



## gossamer (Apr 25, 2015)

Okay, awesome. I've done this before - but haven't done it with a tire so degredated. There are sections around the tire that are cracked (dry-rot?) significantly. 

I actually already have the tubes - I ordered them without realizing it was a tubeless, so I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## RalphS (Jan 10, 2022)

You may find that the sidewalls will split when you pressurize the tube. 
Not sure where you're located, but in MA I've seen the occasional ad on FBM or CL selling used snowblower tires (usually on rims). Maybe you'll find a few donor unit. 
We also have someone in the area that seems to have several dozen used blowers, as he is posting parts from time to time. You might just get lucky and find what you're looking for.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, .... putting a tube in a tire is just fine .... I prefer cleaning the rims and priming and painting them while the tire is off, and not using tubes whenever possible, however, when a tire is only checked (weather cracked), putting tubes in them is fine if they have lots of tread left. ( I have plugged a wheel barrel tire and a snow blower tire that had a puncture in them with rope plugs ... still holding air 30 years later.

I wore the front tires on my rider bald, and found a pair like new at my transfer station that were checked and not holding air ... I just put tubes in them and that was like 5 years ago ...

FWIW ... having a mini-tire changer is pretty much a must when changing any kind of small equipment tires.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Putting tubes into a small powered yard machine may work but it for sure did not work for me in tubeless tires. I had a problem with a tire on my van. It had a nail in it that I had a shop repair. Apparently the shop pull the nail and thought if had not penetrated through the tire. It had and we could not find the very small leak afterward.

I had the garage put an inner tube into the tire and the damned thing did not even last over a hundred miles. The sidewall flexing wore on the sides of the tube to the point where the tube failed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gossamer said:


> Okay, awesome. I've done this before - but haven't done it with a tire so degredated. There are sections around the tire that are cracked (dry-rot?) significantly.
> 
> I actually already have the tubes - I ordered them without realizing it was a tubeless, so I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


Honda tires are very expensive. When I do this I buy Carlisle tires for less than half and install tubes.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Picture would help. Maybe one if us has spares


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

foggysail said:


> I had the garage put an inner tube into the tire and the damned thing did not even last over a hundred miles. The sidewall flexing wore on the sides of the tube to the point where the tube failed.


Guess it all depends 😉


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

LenD said:


> Guess it all depends 😉
> View attachment 195773



Small wheels don't have the flexing as a vehicle's tire would have.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

foggysail said:


> Small wheels don't have the flexing as a vehicle's tire would have.


Thankfully we're talking about something smaller than a car 😉


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

gossamer said:


> Hi, I have a set of 16x6.5-8 tires from an MTD snowblower that are in really bad shape. The snowblower itself has a few years left on it. They are tubeless, but don't hold air anymore.
> 
> Instead of spending the $100 to replace them, can I get away with spending $20 on tubes and using them instead?
> 
> ...


I'd prob skip the tubes
-


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

WIHD said:


> I'd prob skip the tubes
> -


Heard this great stuff doesnt work in the long term.


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

LenD said:


> Here's a vid for a riding mower tire


 powder works great for lubricant


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

With the foam I wonder how it goes when it's inevitably time to change the tires due to worn-out tread. Not a biggie on snowblowers I guess.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

These guys are using the same urethane pour foam that I use to repair leaking dock floats...








The foam-filling process for our tires is almost as quick as HyperShock itself! Check out what we do to work within the 30-second pot life of the... | By HyperShock | Facebook


3,5 тыс. views, 48 likes, 5 loves, 5 comments, 0 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from HyperShock: The foam-filling process for our tires is almost as quick as HyperShock itself! Check out what we do to...




fb.watch


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Interesting, never thought about using foam to fix a flat snowblower tire due to a rim leak. After watching the video and thinking for a bit, don't think it is well advised as sooner or later the tire treads may become worn and require full rubber tire replacement, that hardened foam in the tire/rim will be a mess to clean up. It's likely a better choice to just take the time to do it right, put in a tube and be done with it. I did that on one of my snowblower tires on an ancient machine, was a pain in the rear for sure i wish i did both tires while i was at it. The second tire is still factory sealed so i guess why lay out the cash for a second tube as maybe i'll never have to do the second one due to a leak.


----------



## Masteratworknj (3 mo ago)

replacement tubes id the way to go ! i am lucky to have a tire machine and always do them as a set for customers


----------

